# shaking and panting in the car



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi, I'm just wondering if anybody else has this problem. Sherman has always hated riding in the car. He always shakes and pants, his tongue hangs out and he hunches over. This happens on long car rides and short ones. The vet recommended giving him a teaspoon of children's Benadryl. I gave him 1/2 tsp yesterday with no effect. I even held him on my lap for part of the trip--didn't stop him from shaking. His heart just races. Do you think a whole teaspoon of Benadryl would be ok? I don't want to knock him out, just reduce his anxiety. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Carol


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I wouldn't do a whole teaspoon of Benadryl. How soon before you went in the car did you give the Benadryl? It usually takes about 45 minutes to take affect. 

You also may need to move back a few steps. Maybe try just sitting in the car, without moving, for a few minutes, giving Sherman treats and praising him. Do that for a while until he's comfortable and then take very small steps - longer in the car without it moving, then just starting the car, then moving it out of the driveway (if you have one), etc.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Carol, how old is Sherman? Jackson hates the car, too, but it's getting better now that he's a year and a half. He always whines, drools, and does the shaking thing, too. He used to throw up, so I got some Cerenia from the vet. It was pretty expensive for only 4 pills, and you have to give it to them on an empty stomach 2 hours before you go. It apparently helps with visual disturbance and imbalance that causes a lot of dogs to get sick. 

I finally realized I could leave it off and just make sure his tummy was empty while traveling, and we haven't had the throw up thing anymore. He sits in the back seat in a car seat that he's hooked into by harness, and it's high enough that he can see out really well. He is getting used to it now, and usually calms down for long periods of time. I also make sure that lots of the trips are fun rather than always to the vet!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Carol: Biscuit hates the car, whines and fusses. Heath loves it. They BOTH pant, isn't that normal? I HIGHLY recommend the calming spray I used to get Heath to settle down in his crate when we first got him. I also use it on long car rides. They don't have to ingest anything. I'll post the link in a sec.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

This stuff works like a charm. You spray it on the doggy bed. It knocks them out:

Quote: "this calming spray is called "Comfort Zone Spray, with D. A.P. dog appeasing pheromone for canine behavior modification"~~entire label. 
and as I recall it cost an unbelievable $49 for 60 ml at a small local pet store. But it is magic in a bottle, worth every penny!"


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok, sorry, here is a link for it; if you shop around online you can probably find it for less:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...ubref=AA&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=0017087000000


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy does great in the car but she wants the air conditioner on high. You might try turning the air conditioner on him.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver used to HATE going in the car-------taking small fun trips really helped. His brother/littermate Tucker LOVED going in the car so we would often include Tucker.
PS-No food before car trips and baby bibs help with the drooling!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carol, since Sherman isn't a puppy it is going to take a little work (with or without any meds) to break his reaction. He's conditioned himself to panic over time. 

Jill has already given you the advice that I would suggest, but I'd go one step further. Get a high value treat, something he can't resist, and take him out to the car and put him in his seat (or crate), and give him that treat. Repeat this a few times to help break the cycle. Then, take him out to the car, put him in his seat (or crate), start the car, back out of the driveway and pull back into the driveway and give him a treat. Do this for a couple of days, then take a short ride around the block and back into the driveway. Make sure he is getting his favorite treats while you desensitize him to the car. This is the only way I know to break the anticipation of an older dog. 

Amy's recommendation of the DAP spray is worth a try too.

Good luck!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

So that D.A.P. spray really works, Amy? Someone told me about it and I thought they were just trying to sell me something. It sounded too good to be true, but glad to hear it actually works. After searching, I saw it as low as $25 on a couple of sites under 
thefind.com.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy, we use the spray now too and it really seem to help. I got it from petedge for $26.
https://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=45528&categoryId=0&parentCategoryId=0&productVariantId=122417


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

D.A.P didn't work for us but Rescue Remedy has helped. I also recommend "Look -Out Car Seats. Benji used to get agitated and claustrophobic in the crate and often threw up. The car seats are high and he can look out and it reduced his anxiety.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We have the same problem with Abby. She was eight months when we got her and I think the only time the breeder took her in the car was to the vet's office. She has worked up to just the panting and shaking now. The first time we took her out my jeans had a huge wet spot and I thought she had peed! Now, thank goodness - no drooling. I have some Rescue Remedy that I used for SA but didn't think about it for the car. I will definitely try that. Thanks!

Kathie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poornima, I was just going to say that Rescue Remedy didn't work for us. Shelby is very good in the car. She just lays in the back seat and goes to sleep. I think it's because she does get a little carsick, not to the point of uke:, but just queasy. 

Kodi is another story. He is not happy unless he is on my lap with his head out the window. He has been terrible in the car since day one. Thanks for the tips, because I am going to start these with Kodi before the next playdate.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lily is 5 years old and has done this from day one! Nothing has worked, not look out seats, sitting wherever she wants, crates, rescue remedy, benedry, we have even worked with the vet and was given valium the last 2 1/2 hour drive. She cried, shook, whined, and shook , and paned , and cried the ENTIRE WAY THERE!!!! Sadly, driving just is not her thing! We just try to avoid any unnecessary car rides for her. She even flips out like that during the 3 minute ride to the vets office. If anyone comes up with the magic "pill" please let me know!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have not tried the Rescue Remedy yet-but have tried something a little different. Frannie does not like the car rides and last year when I took all three to Richmond I tried the following.

I take a strip of gauze then drop 10 drops of Oil of Ginger and 10 drops of Oil of Lavender-I alternate the drops then hang the strip in the car for at least 30 minutes prior to driving-and it hangs the whole time we are traveling. The smell even seems to relax me-LOL.

You would have to get the Oils from a Herb Shop because they have to be Pure Essential Oils. 

I read this in our local newpaper in a column a Vet writes. 

Hope this works for you.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

that's a brilliant training technique, Kimberly. I'll have to try it with Biscuit.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I know some people use Bonine, a motion sickness drug, to calm their dogs before car rides.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, I have heard that too, Susan. It works well for ME, very carsick human! Love your avatar, just beautiful & artful.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter isn't happy in the car either, he doesn't throw up anymore though. We have a little sheepskin crate bed on the seat that he will lie down on and then I cover him with a blanket if I'm driving by myself. The blanket covering him calms him, the trainer that came out said she wasn't surprised that it worked. Who knew I was doing something right? Now that we have a routine he doesn't freak out anymore.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sadly Bonine did not work with Lily either. And we also gave it to Rooney/Lucas when he was coming home to be fostered - did not work. Poor little boy threw up several times. I know that Lily's issue is not motion sickness, it is simply anxiety. I always worry that she works herself up so much that she will have a heart attack!


----------



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

WOW, thanks for the advice. Yeah, I tolerated Sherman's car behavior for a long time. Desensitizing him to it is a good idea. I hadn't thought of that. He never goes anywhere he doesn't like--he even likes going to the vet so that isn't it. He just doesn't like cars and trucks whizzing past him. Can't blame him for that. I don't like it either. I can't understand why the vet's only suggestion was Benadryl. A tsp of that would knock me out. Thanks a lot! I'll see if I can get the spray too.
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Moose was doing the same thing. He'd yawn and drool, his heart would race, and he couldn't get comfortable. I realized he's much happier riding by himself. I have a travel crate for him in my car and I put down the back seats so I can see him from the front. I leave the crate door open so he can venture at his own will. I have definitely seen improvement since I stopped holding him in the car. We also have a pickup w/ a bench seat and he sits right in the middle and rests his head on the closest leg. 

Good luck with Sherman!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Gentle Leader Calming Cap???
_The Gentle Leader Calming Cap is a new behavior management aid that is designed to lessen a dog's anxiety or aggression in high-stress situations. The Calming Cap was designed by Trish King, CPDT CDBC and director of Behavior & Training at the Marin Humane Society, in collaboration with Lisa Moore, CPDT. *The Cap was developed originally to ease hyperactivity in a dog that became agitated while traveling in a car. *Since then, pet owners and professionals across the pet industry have used the Cap to quiet and calm anxious or excitable dogs. How It Works: The Calming Cap reduces the visual stimulus that makes a dog agitated by filtering his vision. The single-panel sheer fabric window makes the dog's vision indistinct, while allowing the dog to easily navigate his surroundings. Quality Features: Single-panel sheer fabric window offers enough vision to confidently navigate surroundings while reducing the provoking stimulus. Soft fabric and elastic fit provides maximum comfort. Two Velcro strips wrap around the collar allowing for easy on/off use. Available in four sizes! Petite - Most Toy Breeds, Puppies; Small - Shelties, Most Small Terriers, etc.; Medium - Cattle Dogs, Female German Shepherds & Rotties, etc.;Large - Mountain Dogs, Male German Shepherds & Rotties, etc._


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I was in a holistic dog bakery over the weekend and was chatting with the owner. I'm not sure how we got on the subject but she said that liquid ginger that you buy in a health food store works great for car sickness. Has anyone tried liquid ginger and does anyone know the amount to give to a hav?

Arlene


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Arlene:

I use Oil of Ginger & Oil of Lavender placed on a gauze strip which I hang in the car 30 mins from leaving with the "kids"-sometimes I don't get the gauze strip up till right before we go-it works.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Sadly Bonine did not work with Lily either. And we also gave it to Rooney/Lucas when he was coming home to be fostered - did not work. Poor little boy threw up several times. * I know that Lily's issue is not motion sickness, it is simply anxiety.* I always worry that she works herself up so much that she will have a heart attack!


I know that is true with my neighbors dog.  She just leaves him home all the time


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Miss Paige said:


> Arlene:
> 
> I use Oil of Ginger & Oil of Lavender placed on a gauze strip which I hang in the car 30 mins from leaving with the "kids"-sometimes I don't get the gauze strip up till right before we go-it works.


Thanks -

I will give it a try - I do like the idea of spraying the DAP or using this rather than giving something to the dogs.

Arlene


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd went through a anxiety phase in the car when he was about 5 months old. 
I immediately started leaving a bag of his favorite treats (freeze dried liver and salmon)in the car and would give him small pieces throughout the trip to reward him for calm behavior. 
Soon he was begging to go on car rides and he hasn't had a problem since. :biggrin1:


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

Tugger hated the car and would get sick in the car every time we went in the car. AFter many trips to fun places he now loves the car and always tries to hop in. BUT he still pants and wines and acts really stressed when we travel. He wants to sit on my hand for comfort. I usually ignore him or give him a "quiet" command because I find the more he frets the more uptight he gets and then he gets sick. But, nothing has completely stopped this behavior and made him relaxed in the car. HOpefully you have better luck


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I tried the essential oil ginger and lavender . . . . made me feel pretty relaxed . . . but it did nothing for Lacey. It was actually a pretty nice car freshener.

Going back to square one . . . we will be sitting in the garage tonight getting treats for being calm. I really don't think it is motion sickness . . . more an anxiety attack.

Arlene


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Arlene do you have a friend or family member with a dog that likes car rides? Maybe having another dog in the car might help.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Two of mine love the car . . . one tolerates it . . . the youngest has not been happy on any of her car rides so far . . .


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Lucy used to panic in the car. She would immediately have to go potty, which would make her more anxious. So I would start driving, stop after 3-4 miles and let her go. Give her a treat and start again. We'd only go fun places, short distances away. She finally got over it, but still has to go shortly after we start, always! Even if we just went potty


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So far mine do okay in the car, they don't love it but it's not so bad. I have a harness that I used to use for Scooter but now that I have 2 I'm not sure what to do with them. I just have them sitting on a mat on a seat but I'm worried about them being hurt if I had to stop quickly. 

What do you do with 2 in the car to keep them safe?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver and Comet have the Lookout car seats.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

mintchip said:


> Oliver and Comet have the Lookout car seats.


You have 2 of them? Or can you get one seat that both fit in?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

2


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'd like to have something they would both fit in, I'll have to keep looking!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I'd like to have something they would both fit in, I'll have to keep looking!


Me too! Let me know what you find


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ann,
Have you checked out this site that I found? I really like their car seat, and if I buy one, this is the one I'll get.

http://www.fidorido.com/


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sheri-I just sent an e-mail to DH with their site. I would like to have it, I worry driving with them both in the car when I'm by myself. I'd die if they got hurt.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

......... bumping........


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I guess I am lucky. Murphy likes the car, he usually just curls up and goes to sleep. We have a half hour trip to and from the office and I take him to work with me every day. When the weather is hot though he pants like crazy even when the climate control on his side is turned to a very cool setting but I would be hot too if I wore a fur coat in the summer!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Carol, since Sherman isn't a puppy it is going to take a little work (with or without any meds) to break his reaction. He's conditioned himself to panic over time.
> 
> Jill has already given you the advice that I would suggest, but I'd go one step further. Get a high value treat, something he can't resist, and take him out to the car and put him in his seat (or crate), and give him that treat. Repeat this a few times to help break the cycle. Then, take him out to the car, put him in his seat (or crate), start the car, back out of the driveway and pull back into the driveway and give him a treat. Do this for a couple of days, then take a short ride around the block and back into the driveway. Make sure he is getting his favorite treats while you desensitize him to the car. This is the only way I know to break the anticipation of an older dog.
> 
> ...


Thanks, you saved me a lot of typing. I'd go this route also. I might start out with him in my lap though with the car not started


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Ann,
> Have you checked out this site that I found? I really like their car seat, and if I buy one, this is the one I'll get.
> 
> http://www.fidorido.com/


That isn't much protection. I wish I had the url showing a motorhome that rolled with dogs in it. The only thing left of it looked like a flat piece of metal......not even one wall standing. The dogs were all in vari kennels and lived through it


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh great, I was just going to say how much I loved our FidoRido. The dogs lie down and look out the window for a little bit and then fall asleep right next to each other. I figure it's better than nothing and I was worried about driving with both of them in the car.


----------

